# SuperWen's Gallery



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello everybody, I'm Wendy from Jakarta-Indonesia. I started this hobby since March 2009, and until know I had many layout to share.

This is my Gallery, started fom oldest to newest, enjoy:

*2009*

*1. 60x30x35cm*

















*2. 25x25x25cm*









*3. 25x25x25cm* -> rescape from no.2









*4. 30x30x20*

















*5. 60x30x35* -> rescape from no.1

















*6. 80x35x35*









*7. 80x35x35* -> rescape from no.6









*8. 90x40x40cm*

















*9. 31x18x20cm*

















*10. 38x20x20cm*

















*11. 20x15x15cm*

















*12. 60x30x35cm* -> rescape from no.5


----------



## Aquariumnoob1 (Nov 30, 2010)

I love #8! Thats a very nice hardscape.
Well done! roud:

Noob


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

*2010*

*1. Stonehenge (90x40x40cm)*









*2. Shining Forest (31x18x20cm)*









*3. Forgotten Garden (31x18x20cm)*









*4. The Famous Tree (50x30x30cm)*









*5. Green Butte (20x15x10cm)*









*6. Tombolo (20x15x10cm)*


----------



## Loop (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice tanks. I especially like #8 and #12.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

I love the stonehenge idea! Beautiful tank.


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

That number 8 V-shaped scape is the best. Dont see too many like that.


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

*2011*

Currently I have 6 scape, but not ready yet to take the final photo:

*1. Untitled (50x30x30cm)*


















*2. Morro Rocks (20x15x10cm)*


















*3. Mother In Law Fancy Tank (MILF)  (60x40x35cm)*



























*4. Untitled (90x40x40cm)*


















*5. Untitled (90x40x40cm)*









*6. Untitled (31x18x26cm)*


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

*Our Client Tank:*

*1. 210x65x65 cm*




































other photos: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=95846&id=1174024881

*2. 240x100x80cm*


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow they are amazing :0 Great photos also!


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

WOW! Very nice stuff guys. I feel selfish asking for more pics but uhmmmm more pics please?!


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

Aquariumnoob1 said:


> I love #8! Thats a very nice hardscape.
> Well done! roud:
> Noob





Loop said:


> Nice tanks. I especially like #8 and #12.





AzFishKid said:


> I love the stonehenge idea! Beautiful tank





g33tar said:


> That number 8 V-shaped scape is the best. Dont see too many like that.





karatekid14 said:


> Wow they are amazing :0 Great photos also!


thanks guys 


FDNY911 said:


> WOW! Very nice stuff guys. I feel selfish asking for more pics but uhmmmm more pics please?!


which tank?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

All are awesome! I like number 3 and 6 from your second post best. 


You can call me Bob


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Wendy I saw your Facebook photos ... nice. Is this what you do for a living in Jakarta? Or was that your office? does that Bacter-rio ever float up to the surface?

Pictures of anymore of your tanks would be fine. You do very good work!


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

orchidman said:


> All are awesome! I like number 3 and 6 from your second post best.
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


another Tombolo pict:














































another pict for "Forgotten garden":


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Love them! Thanks for sharing

You can call me Bob


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

FDNY911 said:


> Wendy I saw your Facebook photos ... nice. Is this what you do for a living in Jakarta? Or was that your office? does that Bacter-rio ever float up to the surface?
> 
> Pictures of anymore of your tanks would be fine. You do very good work!


I work for goverment as "Executive Agency For Upstream Oil & Gas Bussines Activities".

for me Aquascaping is only for hobby, but also for side job sometimes .
All my personal tanks are in my bedroom (recently 5 tanks), one in my girlfriend house, one in our client office, and the last one in our client apartement.

no, Bacter-rio doesn't float at all.


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks for sharing! Really talented!


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

Very nice, Personally this one takes the cake


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Great eye candy!! Loving them!


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

!shadow! said:


> Very nice, Personally this one takes the cake


thanks bro 


Tex Gal said:


> Great eye candy!! Loving them!


thanks bro,
hai Tex, nice to meet you here


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Love #8. How do you keep the substrate up on both sides?


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

Hilde said:


> Love #8. How do you keep the substrate up on both sides?


its difficult actually, especially in strong filter flow. I always fix the slope once a week when doing some water change. But when foreground fully growing, it won't be a problem anymore


----------



## AquaNorth (Jan 27, 2010)

I like them all, where do you get your ideas for the scapes. They all look so natural. Great job. I also really like your selection of fish.


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

AquaNorth said:


> I like them all, where do you get your ideas for the scapes. They all look so natural. Great job. I also really like your selection of fish.


thanks for your compliment bro,
Where I get layout inspiration? pictures from aquascaping contest, friends tank, and from nature


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Welcome to PT. Are you on ASW as well? I think I have seen some of your over there. Hats off!


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

malaybiswas said:


> Welcome to PT. Are you on ASW as well? I think I have seen some of your over there. Hats off!


yes I'm a member of ASW and APC as well
nice to meet you


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Very nice, SuperWen. You have an eye for scaping.


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

antbug said:


> Very nice, SuperWen. You have an eye for scaping.


Many thanks bro


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Wow. Just, WOW!


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

Betta Maniac said:


> Wow. Just, WOW!


Any advice? :icon_redf


----------



## DerCribben (Mar 15, 2011)

Wendy, you are killing me bro! Your aquascapes are as good as anything I've seen in the big contests and better than a LOT of it. Your step by step build for your clients 7' tank on Facebook is so inspirational for me because it not only shows a great aquascape thats just like what I'd like to do with one of my tanks, but it shows the build from delivery to professional finished tank pics.

Great job bud, hope to see more from you!

Chris


----------



## Solid (Jul 19, 2009)

Love to see how your aquascaping has progressed. They are all really cool.
What is the red substrate in this pic?


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

DerCribben said:


> Wendy, you are killing me bro! Your aquascapes are as good as anything I've seen in the big contests and better than a LOT of it. Your step by step build for your clients 7' tank on Facebook is so inspirational for me because it not only shows a great aquascape thats just like what I'd like to do with one of my tanks, but it shows the build from delivery to professional finished tank pics.
> 
> Great job bud, hope to see more from you!
> 
> Chris


Thanks for your compliment chris,,, I still need learn more about layouting from this lovely forum 



Solid said:


> Love to see how your aquascaping has progressed. They are all really cool.
> What is the red substrate in this pic?


That is ANS Bacter-Rio, IMO they made from compacted red scoria, has a micro pores for bacteria house, rich with Fe and few Potassium for base fertz


----------



## thang45 (Apr 10, 2011)

I never thought I would want to setup a planted tank, but after seeing all of your setups I think I will try one.  All tanks are very nice.

I’m new to this and this is my first post. Can you or anyone please tell me what the green plastic bottle is for on page 1 picture #2?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

thang45 said:


> I never thought I would want to setup a planted tank, but after seeing all of your setups I think I will try one.  All tanks are very nice.
> 
> I’m new to this and this is my first post. Can you or anyone please tell me what the green plastic bottle is for on page 1 picture #2?


I believe that it's diy co2 




You can call me Bob 

"have no fear, help is here!"


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

thang45 said:


> Can you or anyone please tell me what the green plastic bottle is for on page 1 picture #2?





orchidman said:


> I believe that it's diy co2


yes you were right bob, thats DIY CO2 Bottle


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Booyah! Right in the money. Lol  

How many tanks do you have?


You can call me Bob 

"have no fear, help is here!"


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

orchidman said:


> Booyah! Right in the money. Lol
> 
> How many tanks do you have?
> 
> ...


currently I have 5 tanks in my bed room, 1 tank in my girl house, and 2 client's tanks


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## thang45 (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you both.


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

*2. Morro Rocks (20x15x10cm)*


















Little update:










Prepare for final shot in couple weeks


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

*6. Untitled (31x18x26cm)*









Little update:










Prepare for final shot in couple weeks


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

MILF tank  recent condition:
It's very low light tank, 36W for 80L. Low light, low maintenance, low algae, and slow growth 
Sorry for the pict size, I dont have application for resize on my iPhone


----------



## MikeP_123 (Aug 31, 2008)

just a question since you do client tanks and such. How do you go about cleaning and or replacing play sand in your tanks. I get some black substrate rocks on mine and makes it look a little poor, usually I just siphon em off but eventually I will just run out of sand =/


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

MikeP_123 said:


> just a question since you do client tanks and such. How do you go about cleaning and or replacing play sand in your tanks. I get some black substrate rocks on mine and makes it look a little poor, usually I just siphon em off but eventually I will just run out of sand =/


We siphoned slowly every weeks and sometimes add new and clean sand overlying it


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

Great looking tanks. I tried to check out your facebook link but it wont work for me. Is it me or is the link old/expired?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

SuperWen said:


> We siphoned slowly every weeks and sometimes add new and clean sand overlying it


Now that's dedication to your tanks....I'm so lazy...


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Now that's dedication to your tanks....I'm so lazy...


I bet you would have more motivation if you are getting paid to do it.roud:


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

justincgdick said:


> Great looking tanks. I tried to check out your facebook link but it wont work for me. Is it me or is the link old/expired?


the link still works for me.
or you can search my facebook page with type my name at the search bar.
My name is Wendy Kurniawan, but before you think I'm the hot chicks I have to tell you that I'm real man  LOL
"Wendy" is unisex name here in Indonesia 



shrimpnmoss said:


> Now that's dedication to your tanks....I'm so lazy...


wake from your bed, get the siphon, scrapper, water bucket, etc.. It's time to water change...!!! 



justincgdick said:


> I bet you would have more motivation if you are getting paid to do it.roud:


couldn't agree more


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

Painted Fire Red


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Nice photos SuperWen!.....I'm awake now...hehehe....but...my water looks clean....so maybe I'll wait this weekend for WC...hahaha


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Nice photos SuperWen!.....I'm awake now...hehehe....but...my water looks clean....so maybe I'll wait this weekend for WC...hahaha


dont wait until your water looks dirty to do water change... just do it regularly


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Just want to say you're quite talented. Very inspirational tanks my friend. I've seen some of your work before off the web. Looking forward to seeing more stuff from you. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Just want to say you're quite talented. Very inspirational tanks my friend. I've seen some of your work before off the web. Looking forward to seeing more stuff from you. Thanks for sharing.


thanks for your compliment bro, I'm very appreciate it


----------



## DerCribben (Mar 15, 2011)

SuperWen said:


> the link still works for me.
> or you can search my facebook page with type my name at the search bar.
> My name is Wendy Kurniawan, but before you think I'm the hot chicks I have to tell you that I'm real man  LOL
> "Wendy" is unisex name here in Indonesia


Dude you kill, me it's great to laugh so hard first thing in the morning. :biggrin:

Hey just be forewarned everyone, this guy lives right in the middle of paradise so pretty much every week he's posting pics of places he takes little trips to that are gonna make you want to go hop on a plane...


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

DerCribben said:


> Dude you kill, me it's great to laugh so hard first thing in the morning. :biggrin:
> 
> Hey just be forewarned everyone, this guy lives right in the middle of paradise so pretty much every week he's posting pics of places he takes little trips to that are gonna make you want to go hop on a plane...


so.. come and visit Indonesia


----------



## riverbrewer (Nov 1, 2010)

Great photos! What type of camera setup are you using to get these shots?


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

riverbrewer said:


> Great photos! What type of camera setup are you using to get these shots?





SuperWen said:


> Date	Jun 6, 2011 5:01:50 PM
> 
> Camera: Canon
> Model: Canon PowerShot G12
> ...





SuperWen said:


> Date	Jun 6, 2011 4:56:20 PM
> 
> Camera: Canon
> Model: Canon PowerShot G12
> ...


All taken with manual focus and no flash


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

SuperWen said:


> MILF tank  recent condition:


What? LOL


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

SuperWen said:


>


^absolutely awesome shot! love this picture.

also #8 is my favorite tank


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> What? LOL


*M*other*I*n*L*aw*F*ancy tank 



kamikazi said:


> ^absolutely awesome shot! love this picture.
> 
> also #8 is my favorite tank


thanks bro


----------



## DerCribben (Mar 15, 2011)

SuperWen said:


> so.. come and visit Indonesia


Count on it bro! My wife is from Finland and those guys all spend a month or so each year in Thailand, Indonesia, French Polynesia...a visit to the beaches and reefs on your side of the world is definitely in the works...I'm going to say that around February when the temps here in Maine are around -23c or -28c would be the best time:icon_eek:


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

7ft client's tank latest condition:
Change foreground to glosso,
Still struggling with staghorn, because of bad tap water and high amonia level ( thousand of fish and tons of bloodworm  )













8ft client's tank latest condition, taken last night with my cellphone:










room view:









other side, view from elevator:


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

Amazing tanks!!


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

'Morro Rocks' final shot:









'Lost soul' final shot:









7ft latest condition:


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

*New Layout*

*Tank:* Opticlear 6mm 35x25x25 cm
*Filtration:* EHEIM 2213 + Lilypipe + Mini HOB surface skimmer
*Lighting:* CFL OSRAM HO 28W/865 + CFL Phillips Tornado 24W Daylight (initially, next will be 2x18W)
*Substrate:* used ADA Powersand Special, ADA 5 Elements (got it free), used ADA AM I + new ADA AM II, ADA AM Powder (not yet)
*Plants:* Hemianthus challitrichoides 'cuba', Eleocharis acicularis



















only the hardscape for now, will be update soon


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

my IAPLC 2011 result:

*#201 : "Tombolo" 20x15x15 cm*









*#343 : "Lost Soul" 31x18x26 cm*









*#462 : "Morro Rocks" 20x15x15 cm*









*#669 : "Stonehenge" 90x40x40 cm*


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

love the new layout


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

AWESOME. The 7ft tank looks great. Stonehenge should have placed higher! 

Congrats on the high ranking on the IAPLC contest. I can't believe Morro Rocks got 462 and Tombolo got 201. They are very similar with Tombolo looking a little more grown in.


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Ok, enuff of your stuff. Come redo mine now.


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

UPDATE:


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow these are amazing!


----------



## dr3ww3rd (Aug 29, 2011)

What Are the dimensions on the light about the tank on the left in the picture above


----------



## genomer (Mar 29, 2011)

This is definitely my favorite collection I've ever seen on here. You are very talented, and you obviously devote a lot of time to the hobby. You don't have children, do you? haha! That's a lot of tanks, my friend.


----------



## aquaquang (Jun 17, 2008)

SuperWen said:


> UPDATE:


Hey Wen,

this is Awesome!
I really like this new layout 'Iwagumi' especially the rock and arrangement. 
What type of fish will you add on it?

How do you find time to take care all of your tank dude?


----------



## aquaquang (Jun 17, 2008)

SuperWen said:


> Painted Fire Red


Stunning painted red fire shrimp!!


----------



## aquaquang (Jun 17, 2008)

SuperWen said:


> *Our Client Tank:*
> 
> *1. 210x65x65 cm*


Damn! this is a freaky tank to be proud of dude!!! roud:

Since the client spend lot of money on this tank, I'm wonderring does he really have time and know how to take good care of the plants and fishes of this tank. Unless he's hiring you guys


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Very nice displays!
mD


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

dr3ww3rd said:


> What Are the dimensions on the light about the tank on the left in the picture above


the tank size is 35x25x25cm, and the lamphood size is appx 35x15cm (LxW) and fitted with two CFL 18W



genomer said:


> This is definitely my favorite collection I've ever seen on here. You are very talented, and you obviously devote a lot of time to the hobby. You don't have children, do you? haha! That's a lot of tanks, my friend.


hahahaha, yes I'm still young, single and very happy 



aquaquang said:


> Hey Wen,
> 
> this is Awesome!
> I really like this new layout 'Iwagumi' especially the rock and arrangement.
> ...


maybe I will add rasbora merah, brigittae or maculata before take final shot.
spending 3-4 hours for 6 tanks in my room twice a week is not a problem to me 

THIS is link for the tank journal



aquaquang said:


> Damn! this is a freaky tank to be proud of dude!!! roud:
> 
> Since the client spend lot of money on this tank, I'm wonderring does he really have time and know how to take good care of the plants and fishes of this tank. Unless he's hiring you guys


yes, he's hiring us for weekly mantainance.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I've also seen a lot of your tanks before and they are very good with fine detail, I also admire the way you use scale so without any reference the size really doesn't matter in a photo and only if you are standing in front of that tank, but this photo just blew my away, I knew it was a nano but you gave me a reference.










Very nice work indeed, keep up the good work and the good pics!!!


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

150EH said:


> Very nice work indeed, keep up the good work and the good pics!!!


many thanks bro


----------



## aquaquang (Jun 17, 2008)

genomer said:


> This is definitely my favorite collection I've ever seen on here. You are very talented, and you obviously devote a lot of time to the hobby. You don't have children, do you? haha! That's a lot of tanks, my friend.


It's an addiction once you understood and succeed this art, you want more and more tanks.

Having kids or not won't stop someone passion. :smile:

Now can you dig that?? LOL!


----------



## aquaquang (Jun 17, 2008)

SuperWen said:


> the tank size is 35x25x25cm, and the lamphood size is appx 35x15cm (LxW) and fitted with two CFL 18W
> 
> 
> hahahaha, yes I'm still young, single and very happy
> ...


I think Rasbora Brigitea (Mosquitos) are pretty cool to get.

Are u using pressurized to all of your 6 tanks or DIY CO2 yeast?


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

aquaquang said:


> I think Rasbora Brigitea (Mosquitos) are pretty cool to get.
> 
> Are u using pressurized to all of your 6 tanks or DIY CO2 yeast?


pressurized CO2, 1 big cylinder split into 6 tanks


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

8ft tank 8 months update:


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## Als (Oct 15, 2011)

Ooohh... the mom in law's tank 

Nice low tech low light!

I forgot, what's the tank size in cm?


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

Als said:


> Ooohh... the mom in law's tank
> 
> Nice low tech low light!
> 
> I forgot, what's the tank size in cm?


It's 60x40x35cm
great to meet you here, Als


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

Looks amazing!


----------



## Als (Oct 15, 2011)

SuperWen said:


> It's 60x40x35cm
> great to meet you here, Als


Nice to meet you too Wen 

Is it silica sand you use there?
It looks clean without any brown algae...


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

Als said:


> Nice to meet you too Wen
> 
> Is it silica sand you use there?
> It looks clean without any brown algae...


yes it is, I always siphon it while doing water change, grub it little bit and suck brown algae also the another dirt underneath sand surface.


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

7ft tank


----------

